# Home built exposure unit.....



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone have building plans for a home builst exposure unit?


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

E-mail me Josh...


----------



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

you can e mail me too if you didnt find any. I biuld a vaccum one and it works super.


----------



## dmarshall83 (Apr 3, 2007)

Are either of your plans using a single light source or are they both using multiple bulbs. I built a multi bulb box and now I'm reading all this stuff about under cutting. Any suggestions


----------



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Im kinda new also but so far mine has worked great. It is a vacuum unit so it makes a great seal with the transparency. I use 10 2 ft tubes evenly spaced. There is a vidio on ebay you can buy that shows you a very good step by step way to biuld one. Cost a little more than 200 to biuld it.
Hope this helps some.


----------



## teesandmore (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi I built mine 8 years ago with a single light source. I don't use a vacuum but weights and I also have a auto timer incorporated in the design. I can burn screens at the rate of about 1 every 11 min. with a 1000 watt halogen. It works good enough that I have run many process color jobs without a hitch.It works great if you don't run through tons of screens..Let me know if you need more info I'd be happy to share.

Pete
Tees and More
Arizona
480-368-9188


----------



## dmarshall83 (Apr 3, 2007)

teesandmore said:


> Hi I built mine 8 years ago with a single light source. I don't use a vacuum but weights and I also have a auto timer incorporated in the design. I can burn screens at the rate of about 1 every 11 min. with a 1000 watt halogen. It works good enough that I have run many process color jobs without a hitch.It works great if you don't run through tons of screens..Let me know if you need more info I'd be happy to share.


What is the distance from the light to the screen and do you put anything under the screen like foam? You wouldn't happen to have a picture of the unit would you? Last question I promise, when you say you have run process color jobs do you mean you have ran halftones.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

mine is a vaccum unit sono i put nothing under the screen. I will take a picure of mine and get the measurements for you tomorrow but will need a e mail adress to send them to you. I will take a bunch of pics for you so you can see everything well.
Thanks,Brad


----------



## dmarshall83 (Apr 3, 2007)

brad said:


> mine is a vaccum unit sono i put nothing under the screen. I will take a picure of mine and get the measurements for you tomorrow but will need a e mail adress to send them to you. I will take a bunch of pics for you so you can see everything well.
> Thanks,Brad


That would be great just send it to [email protected]. Also if you can clue me into the type of light fixture that you are using that would be great.


----------



## brad (Feb 23, 2007)

sounds good I am using 5 2 tube 24 inch lights evenly spaced. I will get the info on the bulbs tomorrow when i go to my shop. I know they were about 6 bucks each at menards.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Imalso looking to build my own. Could you send info to me too?
[email protected]
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Might be easier just to post it here  You can attach photos to posts.


----------



## mkochsch (May 22, 2007)

I built my own UV exposure unit using the plans from eepjon. They're still available via archive.org. They are meant for photography but I think they will work just as well for burning shirts. Can someone send me the link for making a vacuum frame? Thx. ~m


----------



## Rirawin (May 11, 2007)

Please can someone share a direct link post instructions please. I pmed but no replies so if anyone can help please.


----------



## mkochsch (May 22, 2007)

Try this:

ubldit

~m


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Josh,

This was just posted an hour ago. He said it's free and you pick it up, I don't know the location, it might be worth looking into. 

*FOR SALE* Precision Fluorescent Exposure table 
[email protected] 

Bill M


----------



## yanis3000 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can you email me some plans for an exposure uni Thanks


----------



## mkochsch (May 22, 2007)

Try here:
ubldit

~m


----------



## Danmega (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you email me to with plans for an exposure unit w/ vacuum. thank

[email protected]


----------



## yourboysha (Nov 8, 2008)

can some please help...im trying to build an exposure unit...can u please send the plans to:
[email protected]


----------



## CaeseONE (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, could you send me your plans? If you still have them?

Thanks!


----------

